# Can Wall Mounting Screws Break LCD?



## islesfan

I recently bought a Samsung TV and it was broken out of the box. The LCD display inside was damaged, but the outside looked perfect. Samsung wouldn't honor the warranty because they claim it is user damage, not covered (which is BS, but fortunately Amazon is replacing it).

My question, before the replacement arrives, can the M8 mounting bolts break the LCD screen inside? In other words, if the bolt is too long, will it just keep going until it cracks the screen, or is there something inside the mounting holes to prevent a bolt that is too long from going in? It would seem a stupid design if there isn't something there to stop the $1 bolt from doing $1000 of damage.


----------



## P Smith

it's depend of mechanical design of your model
some manufacturers using dead holes for the VESA, so long bolt would stuck out and will not damaged internal boards/LCD panel
some not
read closely a manual. there you'll find the warning and max length of the bolt
if not, use a straw/flashlight and measure how deep the bolt could go


----------



## gov

And not every wall mount comes with bolts of the right length. 

As an independent installer, I keep all extra bolts and hardware from all the brackets I use, and if I don't like the length of a bolt, too long or too short, I will find something better.

(all those bolts are metric, and usually don't have nuts, so they are useless for anything else, LOL)


The old metallurgy class I had told us the first 2 threads take 80% of the load, and I would never use a bolt that did not engage at least 4 full threads. I never want to see a bolt bottom in a blind hole either, no way of knowing how thick the metal is at the bottom of the hole!

I like seeing sturdy mounts stuck on walls VERY securely. Never had one fall off, and I have seen things clients have done that are very scary.


----------

